# Baseline the Waistline



## woundedknee (Jan 8, 2006)

Short and Sweet....

I am here to lose Bodyfat and tone myself up. My face needs just one chin and its formerly normal jawline.

I am here for these other reasons:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58728

I have looked at some others pix, posts, and comments here and the site looks like a great place to share my progress. Plus I am a little crazy so that should fit in here too.

Here is what I know now about myself ( all measurments that are Rated G) :

Height: 5'6"
Weight 175 lbs.
Chest 42"
Waist 34"
BF 27%

I will post some more actuals with pix.


----------



## woundedknee (Jan 8, 2006)

01-05-2006

*Legs- Rehab-centric*

Leg Press- Alternating Single Legs
4 Sets
12, 12, 10, 8 Reps

Hamstring Curls
4 Sets
15, 12, 10, 8

Single-Leg Side Step-ups- 12" Bench
3 Sets 15

Stationary Bike
15 Minutes, Hi/Low Intervals

Treadmill
10 Minute Run
5 minute Grapevines
5 minutes side steps
5 minutes walking backward
2 minutes walking


----------



## woundedknee (Jan 8, 2006)

01-06-2006

*Cardio Spin Class*

Hill Intervals and MHR Ladders

5 minute Warmup followed by a continuous loop-

2 Minute Flat @ 70% MHR
2 Minute Climb @ 75% MHR
2 Minute Climb @ 80% MHR
1 Minute Standing Climb @ 85% MHR
2 Minute Recovery to 70% MHR

Repeated 6 Times
10 Minute Cool Down
10 Minutes Stretch


----------



## woundedknee (Jan 8, 2006)

01-07-06

*Upper Body*

I worked all of the upper today, but will be going for a better balanced split routine beginning next week. I am almost ashmed to put these lbs. numbers in but I need to set a truthful tone about where I am now starting from, otherwise this means nada...

Back
Lat Pull Down
4 sets, 
reps: 
15 @ 60, 12 @ 70, 10 @ 80, 8 @ 80 

Chest
Bench Press
4 Sets,
reps:
12 @ 70, 10 @ 80, 8 @ 80, 8 @ 80

Biceps
DB Curls
4 Sets,
reps:
12 @ 10, 10 @ 15, 8 @ 20, 8 @ 20

Triceps
Standing Cable Press
4 Sets,
reps:
12 @ 20, 10 @ 30, 8 @ 40, 8 @ 40

Shoulders
Military Press Machine
4 Sets,
Reps:
12 @ 30

Stationary bike
10 Minutes

Treadmill Run
10 Minutes

15 Minutes Cool Down Stretching


----------



## woundedknee (Jan 8, 2006)

01-08-06

*Day Off*

Very busy today, no way to fit a really meaningful workout in the gym or at home.

hasta manana.


----------



## woundedknee (Jan 10, 2006)

01-09-06

Concentrating on full range of motion for next two weeks prior to starting normal split. (Am still in recovery phase of ACL Surgery).

*Legs*

Dumbell Squats- w/ 20 lb'ers
4 sets, 12 reps

Stiff-Legged Barbell Deadlift with 20 lb. dumbells
4 sets, 12 reps

Dumbbell Lunges w 20 lb. dumbells
2 sets 12 reps

I had to quit. was feeling lots of pain and instability in my knee. I think it was fatigued for some reason. Will take off tomorrow.


----------



## woundedknee (Jan 10, 2006)

01-10-06

Knee felt okay today- did about 20 mins yoga to stretch out my wheels.

will do some hot/cold modalities on the knee before bed. Cardio and Upper Body tomorrow.


----------

